# شابات سعوديات يتمكن من تصميم رجل آلي وسط شكوك بقدراتهن



## GINGER (6 ديسمبر 2006)

تمكنت 7 فتيات سعوديات من تطوير رجل آلي يقوم بالتجول في الأماكن المغلقة لتنقية الهواء، ورغم العقبات التي واجهتهن والسخرية من فكرتهن وعدم توفر أي دعم مادي لهن، إلا أنهن تغلبن بطموحهن على تلك الصعاب حيث قمن بتأسيس شركة مصغرة مقرها شقة إحدى عضوات الفريق حيث يعكفن على تصميم برامج للطالبات والمعلمات على الحاسب الآلي وبيعها لهن حتى يستطعن إكمال مشروعهن، الذي قدم كبحث تخرج حصل على تقدير جيد.

وقالت ابتسام أمجد "ولدت الفكرة كمشروع لدخول مسابقة الموهوبين لكن الوقت كان قصيرا عندها قررت أن تكون الفكرة مشروع التخرج الذي سأقدمه في الجامعة فقمت بعرضه على زميلاتي قبل الفصل الدراسي الأخير فتحمسن لها بشدة رغم أنهن استصعبنها في البداية لكن في نهاية المطاف تم إنجاز هذا المشروع".

وتصف مرام مهدي الفكرة الرئيسة للمشروع، حسب ما أوردته صحيفة "الوطن" السعودية الاثنين 22-8-2005، بأنها برمجة وتصميم رجل آلي مزود بذكاء اصطناعي يقوم بتنقية الهواء من التلوث بشكل عام ومن دخان السجائر بشكل خاص عن طريق مجس كالمستخدم في أجهزة إنذار الحريق يرصد وجود دخان في المنطقة فيتجه لها ويتم تشغيل جهاز تنقية الهواء الملحق به حتى يزول الدخان من المنطقة التي اكتشف فيها.

ونظرا لأن الأماكن التي يفترض بـ D2D (اسم الرجل الآلي وهي حروف كلمات تعني الجرأة على الحلم ) أن يتحرك فيها أماكن عامة مغلقة كالمطاعم والأسواق والمكاتب والمطارات وغيرها تحتوي على الكثير من العوائق التي يمكن أن تعوق تحركه بحرية تم تزويده بمجسات بواسطة أشعة الليزر ترصد العوائق أمامه فيدور حولها دون الاصطدام بها.

وتضيف دارين حسن ولي، خريجة جامعة الملك عبد العزيز قسم علوم حاسبات دفعة 2000، "عندما طرح الاقتراح بتصميم وبناء D2D تحمست تماما للفكرة وأصبحت عضوا أساسيا في الفريق.. لكن فوجئنا باستهزاء الناس وحتى الأهل، كما واجهتنا مشكلة عدم توفر القطع اللازمة في الأسواق وعدم توفر الكتب المختصة في هذا المجال في مكتبات جدة لكن تم حل المشكلة عن طريق طلبها بالإنترنت".

وأضافت دارين أن "انعدام الدعم المادي والمعنوي كان أحد أهم العوائق، فمعظم الجهات التي تدعم المشاريع العلمية اشترطت ضمان نجاح المشروع والمكسب المادي منه، ووجود أشخاص بخبرة كافية في هذا المجال، علما أن مخيمات صيفية في دول أوروبية تنظم مسابقات على مستوى طلاب المرحلتين الابتدائية والمتوسطة لإنتاج رجل آلي ذكي كرد على كل من يزعم استحالة تنفيذ مشروع مماثل".

وتقول حسونة التي قدمت المقر لزميلاتها "تمت معالجة الجانب المالي بإنشاء ما يشبه الشركة الصغيرة حيث قمنا بمساعدة الطالبات بطباعة البحوث وعمل عروض الفلاش وبيع صور كرتونية للأطفال مقابل مبالغ رمزية وغيرها لتغطية المصاريف الهائلة لهذا المشروع".

وأضافت "ثم جاء الخبر السيئ قبل تسليم المشروع بشهر بتوقف إنتاج قطعة تعد دماغ وأساس الرجل الآلي بلغة C++، ولأن التوجه لجهة أخرى يعني تعلم لغة جديدة لبرمجته، ولم يتبق وقت كاف لذلك مما يعني ضرورة تغيير فكرة المشروع فقررنا الاكتفاء ببرمجة الرجل الآلي وتصميمه افتراضيا باستخدام برنامج يحاكي الحركة الأصلية له، وقمنا بعرض الفكرة على رئيسة قسم الحاسب أولا لنتأكد من أنها تصلح مشروع تخرج، وجاءت المصيبة الكبرى عندما أخبرتنا بأننا إذا لم نسلم الرجل الآلي متحركا فمن المحتمل أن نرسب ونصحتنا بسحب المشروع والتخرج على بداية السنة الجديدة بما يعرف بنظام incomplete".

وأضافت زميلتهن سوسن شاكر "استطعنا بمساعدة المهندس طلال، زوج زميلتنا ابتسام، التغلب على هذه المشكلة بعد أن أخبرنا عن مشروع قام به أحد زملائه هو المهندس تركي العمري والمتمثل في سيارة يتم التحكم بحركتها باستخدام الكمبيوتر حيث يتم وصل الكمبيوتر بما يشبه جهاز التحكم عن بعد ثم إعطاء الأوامر إلى السيارة بالتحرك من الكمبيوتر، وبذلك تم الاستغناء عن القطعة الأساسية بجهاز التحكم عن بعد الذي صممه وشراء لعبة سيارة لوضع جسم الرجل الآلي عليها حيث واجهتنا مشاكل مع وزن الجسم وقدرة تحمل السيارة له، وبمساعدة من المهندس أنس طاهر قمنا ببناء نظام تنقية هواء بسيط يعتمد على قطع أقمشة الفلترة المستخدمة في المكيفات بالإضافة إلى بناء جسم الرجل الآلي".

وقالت أماني باصقر "قمنا بعمل برنامج بلغة الفيجوال بيسك يتحكم بحركة الرجل الآلي اما عن طريق التحكم به خطوة بخطوة مشابه للتحكم بلعبة سيارة أو إعطاء الأوامر كاملة ثم إرساله وتركه ينفذها كاملة، بالإضافة إلى تلخيص كل المعلومات التي حصلنا عليها وجمعها في برنامج تعليمي مبسط في مجال الـ Robotics وبالتالي تسليم المشروع بشكل متكامل من غير تأخير أو أخطاء والحمد لله، لكن الغريب في الأمر أننا تعرضنا لهجوم من الأستاذات واستخفاف بالمشروع وبالمجهود المبذول فيه وتجاهل لكل المصاعب التي مررنا بها وكل الخبرات التي اكتسبناها وكأنه مشروع مألوف لا جديد فيه، والبعض اقترح أنه كان من المفترض بنا إنشاء موقع على الإنترنت بدلا منه وأن مشاريع المواقع يبذل فيها مجهود أكبر وتحوز على تقدير وإعجاب الأستاذات، وهذا هو السبب في أن التقدير كان درجة جيد C+ على المشروع وهي درجة تعتبر منخفضة على مشروع تخرج".


(على كل مابذلوه من جهد فقد اتسبوو الخبرا ولو لم يحاز بمل التقديرات فهاذا مثال قوي لجهد الجماعي ولمثابره )0


----------

